# cold weather hunting jacket



## zeke392 (Oct 30, 2017)

Wondering what jacket everybody is wearing while bowhunting cold weather in Georgia, or anywhere you hunt for that matter.  I'm tired of carrying layers into the woods with me, and I just want 1 nice, warm jacket.  I do not want a parka type jacket, too big and bulky for me.  Looking at UA and the new Browning Hells Canyon stuff, their cold weather stuff is all parkas.  Sitka stuff looks like a good option, anything else that works for you?

Thanks,


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 30, 2017)

Check out the carhart sweatshirt type heavy jackets with a hoody.  I've got an all black one that I wear in cold weather. Camo doesn't matter when you're putting on a 500sq inch blaze orange over the top.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 30, 2017)

Layering is key to me.  I've got a pair of the BPS extreme thermals, then a UA Mock turtle neck, then a UA windproof/waterproof fleece jacket (can't remember the model).  That keeps me warm down to 15-20*.  If it gets colder than that, I use a heated Milwaukee vest that runs off of batteries.

On the bottoms, same base layer, regular pants then BPS CWS insulated pants.

Socks I go with a sock liner than heavy wool socks in insulated Lacrosse Boots.

Gloves, muff and full head baclava help on the single digit cold too.

Edit to add:  the warmer it gets, I just shed layers or don't use the jacket or thermals.  You don't need a ton of different stuff to make it work.  Just know what temp you're going to be hunting in and dress appropriately.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 30, 2017)

Couple layers and an old school insulated jumpsuit for me....  

The saver for me has been the stick-em toes and hand warmer bags.  Complete game changer.  I often put a couple hand warmer bags in my neck gator too.  I'm not ashamed to say I'm a big-ole' sissy when it comes to being cold!


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 30, 2017)

I love my Sitka layering system. It's pricey but completely worth it


----------



## firebreather (Oct 30, 2017)

camo Milwaukee heated jacket n 1 extra battery ,,, didn't need but 1 battery this am at 32 deg was real nicccceeeeee


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 31, 2017)

Bow hunting is a different animal. I stay away from cover all’s or something like that due to lack of flexibility. It’s super important to stay warm when bow hunting too. If you’ve ever been cold when a big deer comes in, for some reason it’s harder to hold it together at the moment of truth. I love some heavy BPS artic weight long handles. I wear a vest made by badlands on top of that and a UA cold gear jacket over that. I’ve found that if if I keep my head and neck warm, everything stays warmer so I’m a fan of a nice neck gaiter. Pay attention to anchor points though when wearing this. I hate gloves when bow hunting so some hand warmers can save your life. I’ll theow another pair of pants over my UA pants if necessary as well if it’s in the 30’s. It is very rare that it gets much colder than that when I’m toting the bow.


----------



## BowArrow (Nov 8, 2017)

Head.....Stocking cap (Duck Commander), Boonie hat

Neck.....Fleece neck gaiter

Body.....Long sleeve T, Hot Hands body warmer with adhesive on chest, Short sleeve T, Army zip up Polertec zip up sweater, BDU jacket

Legs.....BDU pants, Swiss Army overpants

Feet.....Liner socks, Wool socks, toe warmer if freezing 

Hands..Army wool gloves w/release finger cut off, 
waist muff with hand warmer


----------



## Permitchaser (Nov 8, 2017)

I find a buff ( neck gator) help keep me warm wearing layers


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Nov 18, 2017)

Silk thermals, sitka 1/4 zip, heavy armour jacket and heavy scent-lok pants. Before I also used to run overalls in order to keep legs warm. I feel like when those get cold is when I lose it overall


----------



## ACE34 (Nov 18, 2017)

Bought First Lite Woodbury Jacket and used in Illinois this year in low 30's with 3 layers of their light Merino wool and it performed as advertised. Dead silent and has shooters cut for bowhunting. Expensive but really works!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm lucky enough to have been given the Sitka Fanatic series Jacket and Bibs as gifts. I just got back from KS and on the 8th it was 18 that morning. Never even shivered 1 time the whole trip. They are expensive but I am sold on them now.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 21, 2017)

Not much of a bow hunter but can help if you have any questions about some of the Sitka jackets.  I currently own the Jetstream, Stratus, Downpour and Incinerator.  I have also owned the Kelvin, 90%, Equinox and Fanatic.


----------



## zeke392 (Nov 27, 2017)

thanks for all the input, guess I need to go by a Cabela's and try some stuff on for size.


----------



## jharrell (Nov 27, 2017)

I will give Sitka another thumbs up. This was my first year and its the best money I have spent on hunting gear ever.


----------



## hdgapeach (Nov 27, 2017)

Check out the wool pullover sweaters since you're going by Cabelas.  

MidwayUSA fleece bibbs and one of those sweaters with the windproofing liner was all I wore the week I was in Illinois this year.  Coldest morning was in the mid-20's and strongest wind gusts were in the 40+ mph range.  Never got chilled.

Total clothing I wear is a set of acrylic long johns under regular pants and the bibbs.  Up top is long john, turtle neck, shirt and wool sweater, fleece neck gator and a warm hat.  Feet: One pair of thick wool socks with insulated boots.  If I have a long hike to the stand, I'll wear regular socks and sneakers to the stand and then swap them out for the wool socks and boots after I'm in the stand.  A zip lock bag stores my tenny runners / socks in my backpack while on stand.  Dry feet helps a lot!

Keep that head warm and everything else is easier to keep warm (including feet)!


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 27, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> I love my Sitka layering system. It's pricey but completely worth it



Preach


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 27, 2017)

firebreather said:


> camo Milwaukee heated jacket n 1 extra battery ,,, didn't need but 1 battery this am at 32 deg was real nicccceeeeee



Same here.   These jackets work


----------



## Blisterapine (Jan 9, 2018)

A Vest is what you need  - under a medium jacket if you can.. Fleece or a quite down vest will keep your core warm without constricting your shoulders and arms.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 9, 2018)

Blisterapine said:


> A Vest is what you need  - under a medium jacket if you can.. Fleece or a quite down vest will keep your core warm without constricting your shoulders and arms.



I agree 100%.  A good vest under your jacket is hard to beat and dosen't restrict movement.


----------



## JSnake (Jan 9, 2018)

https://www.firstlite.com/uncompahgre-puffy-4507.html

I've had great luck with this jacket as my outer layer - very warm. Got it on sale around black Friday. It also packs into the pocket and can be used as a pillow if need be.


----------



## russton (Jan 26, 2018)

My Sitka jacket keeps me warm during cold days.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 26, 2018)

If you’re going to cabelas get something with windshear. Staying warm is a lot easier if you can keep the wind off of you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 26, 2018)

Windproof is one of the most important things you can get built into your outer layers.

I wear this jacket with a base layer and a middle insulating layer down to the teens without issue.  Of course the jacket alone will not keep you warm, it will work well with a full layering system that concentrates on quality layers and keeping neck, head, wrists and feet warm.

This is a GREAT quality windproof jacket.  It has a fleece lining on chest and back but not in the sleeves which helps with shooting the bow.

Do not let the price fool you, this is my go to and most of yall know that nothing keeps me out of the woods

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/939205447/midwayusa-mens-prairie-creek-softshell-jacket


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 26, 2018)

Jim Thompson said:


> Windproof is one of the most important things you can get built into your outer layers.
> 
> I wear this jacket with a base layer and a middle insulating layer down to the teens without issue.  Of course the jacket alone will not keep you warm, it will work well with a full layering system that concentrates on quality layers and keeping neck, head, wrists and feet warm.
> 
> ...



I've got the exact same jacket, and I laugh every time I think about how cheap it was.  It's fantastic.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 27, 2018)

I wear a hooded thinsulate jacket.It is very light and not bulky - yet I stay extremely comfortable with just a t-shirt and a shirt under it.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jan 30, 2018)

I wear a base layer of wool thermals, a plaid shirt, fleece vest, neck gator and my UA Aeton jacket and it keeps me plenty warm with good movement. Bottoms are typically wool base layer and wind proof fleece pants. Silk socks under heavy wool socks and my muck boots.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 30, 2018)

Cabelas got the XL Wooltimate jacket back in stock again. 

Ordered an extra one yesterday simply because it was $65 and no shipping. 

Deal of the century on one of the warmest coats I have ever had.  

Just a heads up!


----------



## zeke392 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the input guys, still not bought anything but I got options


----------

